# SR20DET engine swap



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm in Orange County and was wondering if anybody could recommend to me any place that sells SR20DET, does engine swap, or both. Thanks a million.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

probably be best off getting the engine, then installing it yourself.. you learn more about your car.. and if anything goes wrong, you will know how to fix it.. etc etc.. thats my opinion.. JGYcustoms.com does great swaps.. you can email him... think about investing in a road trip


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

for socal, sr20development.com in sandiego does good work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

holy, kind of a little far, thanks though.

racer, thanks for the tip, appreciate it.


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

np

good luck with the swap...its worth it....


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

if u get an entire front clip with uncut harness and ecu.....u can do the swap urself.


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

thats the easiest route....ive done 2 clips and one motor-only swaps, and the clip are sooo much easier....as long as you have uncut harness and ecu of course...


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi,
I'm in Arizona...& I'm saving up for a SR20DET-swap also. I own a '99 Sentra. I'm trying to decide which motor to go with the Bluebird or GTR-i. Tell how your swap went & if you ran into any major problems.
-thanks


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

theres two engine places u can purchase engine's from. There's soken in compton and k. watanabe of the 710 freeway and the 105 meet at, I think its in inglewood..


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

yu, any numbers of websites i can go to for those places?


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

k watanabe - www.kwcengine.com

soken - im really not sure how to get a hold of them, but nippin motors also carries jdm engines/tranny/ecu

www.nippon-motors.com


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

is the bluebird 205 hp?


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

u darkomega69 where exactly u live. im in Garden Grove.... Pm me


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

racer, thanks man

nissan, i'm in Lake Forest (SOC)


----------



## KaLiRacEr714 (Mar 9, 2005)

EY nissian95 i live in Westminster do u noe of a good place that sells and installs sr20 for cheap because i do not know to install a engine thx


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

KaLiRacEr714 said:


> EY nissian95 i live in Westminster do u noe of a good place that sells and installs sr20 for cheap because i do not know to install a engine thx



Dude i was just looking over the post this thing is like 2 years old from 03


----------

